# buddy camping and"training"



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I took my five week old nubian camping this weekend. He's a bottle babe so i had no choice. It went great. He was very well behaved and stayed right with me or cuddled in his lawn chair by the fire napping. He's such a ham.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Wait so they dont scream? and its easy? O.O oh my gosh i could take my goats XD lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, it's fun.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I see a pack goat in the making.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing except I was going to keep him in tact to breed with. I'm torn because he is such a good pet. he would make a great wether to pack with. And he only screams when I'm not around he doesn't really care about other goats. Which also leads me to think he wouldn't be a very good buck. I don't want my sweet boy to change.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Me too...and ooh, look at that pile of firewopod, just think, he could be trained to _pull_ that for you ...on a whatchamacallit...


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

It sounds good in theory but in actuality I have never packed before and I don't know how much use he would get besides as a companion and a pet. I do a lot of camping in the summertime but in the winter he would be in the pasture.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

How cute is that?! Love it! That is one memory your kids will never forget lol.


----------

